# Great-Grannys Tranparent Pie



## chefrc (Nov 12, 2010)

Transparent Pie

My Great Garnny Made this. I just had a friend who had lost this recipe. And is very happy I had it.

[h3]Ingredients[/h3]
1/2 cup margarine, melted
1 1/2 cups white sugar
4 eggs
1 tablespoon distilled white vinegar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 (9 inch) pie shell

[h3]Directions[/h3]
In a medium bowl, beat eggs well. Mix in sugar and margarine. Blend in vinegar and vanilla extract. Pour filling into pie shell.
  Bake at 450 degrees F (230 degrees C) until pie starts to brown. Reduce heat to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C), and continue to bake for about 25 minutes.
Enjoy This stuff is wonderful. Chefrc


----------



## nwdave (Nov 13, 2010)

Great, this looks familiar to something I remember from long, long ago (we won't go into how long ago, thank you) but I vaguely remember it having Apples.  I notice they're missing from yours.  I really want to try this one out for Christmas.  My kid sister loves apple pies.

~Dave


----------



## caveman (Nov 13, 2010)

You know, its funny because I am reading the recipe thinking, "Where is the fruit or meat?"  And then it hits me like a ton of bricks.  Duh!!  Transparent pie.  Thanks for the recipe.  Gonna have to give this one a try.


----------



## nwdave (Nov 13, 2010)

Boy, I gotta say, I'm embarrassed  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Since we have Transparent Apples up this way, I jumped to the conclusion that we were talking Transparent Apple Pie.  Didn't realize until I googled it that you folks back that way actually had something different called a Transparent Pie.


----------



## venture (Nov 16, 2010)

This recipe looks very similar to an old southern favorite called Chess Pie.  For that they add a tablespoon or two of cornmeal to the mix.  The cornmeal floats to the top to form a light crust which will brown. 

I can't wait to try this recipe.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## miamirick (Nov 16, 2010)

must really be tranparent   i cant see any pics of it!!!


----------



## chefrc (Mar 1, 2012)

Did y'all try the pie? I dearly love it and it is great for Christmas


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 1, 2012)

Just found the thread and I know what it is cause my granny used to make it when we were kids, well and adults too. Thanks for the recipe and I will give it a try again. I grew up in SE Ohio.


----------



## rocor98 (Mar 2, 2012)

Must taste a lot like old fashioned CUSTARD pie ? ...  Drop one egg and double it's missing volume with milk .. You have standard custard .. But I would presume the milk would have an effect on any transparency ..  And of coure some purists will say it is not custard pie with out nutmeg.  :-)

Ross


----------



## venture (Mar 2, 2012)

I came across this one a couple years back on this forum.  I had never heard of it.

Talked to my neighbor across the back fence.  He was raised by .... shall we say folks from the south?  Can't say the other word here, not politically correct.  He said it sounded a lot like "chess pie" he grew up eating.  Indeed, they are just kissing cousins, but due to regional differences you could start a riot over that discussion.

It seems a little like a custard, but much easier to produce.  Much more like "down home cookin"!  Whatever it is and whatever they want to call it, it is very good.  But VERY sweet as are many Southern favorites!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 16, 2016)

Made one of these last evening. Did add 2 TBS corn meal, thanks Venture. Very simple and very good.

Thanks,

T


----------



## venture (May 16, 2016)

Thanks T !!

But the real cudo's go to ChefRc for reminding us of this one.

I like to quote people when I steal their ideas, but I can't remember the original member who turned me on to the Transparent Pie?

Dang!  Now I have to make it and share it again.

Nobody can eat that much sugar all by themself?  Or theirself?  Oh hell, just make it!

Can I believe how OLD this post is?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 17, 2016)

I agree on the kudos, I was attempting to thank both of you. (Point for Chefrc)

I decided to add the cornmeal after researching Chess pie. They all added different amounts of cornmeal and used more sugar. Wanted to stick close to Granny's recipe and very glad I did although I did use salt free butter rather than margarine, it had plenty of sugar. It also looked beautiful when done like the ones on the net which helped inspire me to try one.

Thanks again Chefrc for sharing the recipe and thank you Venture for the cornmeal tip.

T


----------

